# Fish fell on the floor help!!



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

I bought 3 guppies today and 1 fell on the floor. Should I be worried? :-( He is swimming at the top of the tank chasing bubbles. Is that bad or good? help!!! :-? 

I feel so stupid and bad for dropping him on the floor...


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Awww volco we've ALL done it!! They can loose some of their slime coat... there is a product that help them rejuvenate that coat. "stress coat" I think it's called? Someone help me with the name of it...
I would call that a stressful day and I would make it a low light quiet day... no food till much later tonight or not till tomorrow. Maybe peak in at them later at around 8 to see how he's doing. It's always good to let them recover after shipment so the added stress of the fall to me warrants a very quiet, dim day. JMO


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I've had fish fall on the floor too. I wouldn't be worried unless it starts to act lethargic, and even then there wouldn't be much you can do about it as internal injuries would likely be the cause. If it makes you feel better, all the fish I've had hit the floor have been fine.


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks guys glad to know i'm not the only one...I felt so bad  I have the stuff your talking about it's a dechlorinator that has stress coat plus. I'm so glad I have it...says to help rejuvenate the slim coat and lower stress it said 5ml for 10gallons so I put about 6ml since I have a 15g. I have the room completely dark for the aquarium lights off and everything hopefully it will help them stay calm. I will update on their condition later today and tomorrow.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I've had that happen countless times before an auction or swap. The jumpers get tossed in a tank I've already pulled from, or don't plan on pulling fish from that day. I don't recall them ever having a problem, as long as I got to them before one of my dogs did.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i had a fish when i was feeding them it jumped out of the water flopped on the top of the tank and in to the drawer i keep all my aquarium stuff in. hes perfectly healthy and happy. also when i first got my 20 gallon it was filthy. when i was cleanign it i didnt get all the corys out and i counted an found one in the rocks in my yard where i rinsed it. still healthy an alive!


----------



## volco (Jul 8, 2013)

Well all my fish are fine now but 1. I didn't even drop this one on the floor...I was trying to clean my tank a little with my scoop net and accidentally scooped him and was wondering where he went...little later i discovered him in the scoop net, I put him back in and he survived for like another hour and died because of my stupidity. I guess I will have to be more careful next time...The others are doing great though


----------

